

Advent Locker: an Amazon Locker Christmas treasure hunt - tomscott
http://adventlocker.com

======
tomscott
A bit of explanation: @iamdanw came up with this idea about 24 hours ago, and
it was constructed entirely over a 3G connection in that day. It's shown up a
few interesting issues with Amazon Lockers - including that items which don't
have a confirmed size in Amazon's systems show up as being "too big". That's
taken out a lot of our 'trinket' buying options...

Got encouraged to submit it here as it sort-of qualifies as a hack on top of a
service that wasn't really designed for this sort of thing...

------
jack-r-abbit
Awesome idea. Would be cool to see this in other places too... sadly, I am not
in London. :(

------
apricot13
Sounds brilliant! Shame I'll probably be in work when they get announced!
(also a shame I can't get to soho tonight! :P)

------
robmcm
Great idea, I'm just hoping a location comes up that is near Canary Wharf so I
can "nip to the loo".

------
saniuk
Absolutely love this idea! If I was in London this Christmas I definitley
would have taken part.

